# Alabama Resonator guitar .. ?



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

There is one of these locally in a music store & I can grab it for less than $300
Any one have any info on them ...not many reviews online 
..I didn't have much of a chance to play it but it played quite nice .


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

played a couple .. to too bad


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My advice-stay away from the cheap imported resonators-the cones in most of them are pure junk and the quality of workmanship is poor.

If buzzes and rattles bother you on regular guitars,they are maddening on a reso.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Less than $300 ? go for it. But first a few tips. Avoid the square necks and plated ones. Check the tailpiece and biscuit for alignment. The rest of the guitar's fit should be the same as any other guitar you would buy. The cones aren't great on these reso's but you will have to spend alot to get a quality hunk of tin. Not a whole lot of places make cones they are a common part on many different makes. If you are just looking to learn these are decent starters. One other thing, often they come with screened ports. go with "f" style models, the screens usually don't fit and will rattle and everything is louder with a reso.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wasn't impressed by them, but then I am more interested in a biscuit reso than a spider cone.
I've played a few cheaper spider resos that weren't' bad, but the biscuit ones were harder--although I have recently seen a few.
But there are worse options than the Alabama one.

When I play one that sounds okay, I go back later, and when the novelty has worn off they don't sound or feel as good.

So be careful.
None of us have seen that specific one, as far as we know, but I would still be careful.

Maybe it will be good, maybe not.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

The regals are much better. Tad more money though.


----------

